# Chihuahua too skinny?



## LeigjA (Feb 15, 2017)

My girl is 17 weeks today, and im concerned about her weight. I had her at the vet two weeks ago and asked about her weight, but they didn't act concerned. She does not have worms, she's had her two doses and had a fecal test two weeks ago to confirm. But I'm still worried. She weighs about 2.25-2.5 lbs (she was 2.25 a couple weeks ago) and you can see her ribs and feel her hip bones when you pet her. I feed her 3-4 times a day and she also gets treats. She IS very hyper and active, always on the go and silly, so I'm thinking maybe she's just burning all her calories? Is this her build? I would feel better if others also had skinny, fine boned chihuahuas, my late chi was a barrel chested round bodied boy, ands maybe I'm comparing her to him too much. Oh, and she eats a vet approved diet that I make myself, it contains brown rice, veggies, fruit, meat, anchovies with oil, and olive oil. So. Does anyone else have a very skinny chihuahua? Am I worrying too much, or is my vet not worrying enough? Here are a couple pictures when I got her and one of her now so you can see how she's changed. I have another, better current picture, but I can't find it, I'll post it when I do.









Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeigjA (Feb 15, 2017)

Sorry. Two of her now. (And the big dog is dodger, she's desperate to be friends.)

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I laughed when I saw the 'look' Dodger was giving the pup! I think she looks fine. As long as she is gaining weight, she may just be a tiny girl.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

It is hard to make accurate assessments from some photos, but she does appear healthy to me in the shots you shared. We have 3 cobby body shaped chis, and our 4th young boy is a longer, skinny bodied chi. He is built nothing like our others, but is very healthy and happy.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I actually have the same issue with Buddy Bear. Every one tells me he looks too thin. Especially cause his bones are somewhat visible. But he'll eat his breakfast and dinner. And when I do feed him "extra" He'll look "bigger" but as soon as he has a bowel movement he'll look "thin" again. Or he'll skip a meal because he's too full. I get very frustrated. But it's like I feed my dog. I've even fed him (about 2 years ago) can puppy food because I know it's recommended for a malnourished dog. I thought it would put weight on him. He ended up skipping meals or after a bowel movement he'd look thinner. But other than that he's completely healthy and the vet said he was fine. 
He's the only Chihuahua I have that is that small.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Short-haired dogs, even puppies should have some ribs somewhat visible when standing and breathing normally! The vast majority of dogs are overweight, even show dogs, because people don't want to see ribs or hip bones. Some dogs should show hip bones too, but that depends more on the angle of their hips. Running your hands over the dog's sides when standing, it should feel like the back of your hand.


----------



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

/]



I have a very skinny chi, judging from your picture. Your chi is a little pudgy compared to mine. she is just a little over 6 month and under three 3 pound. I also have her sister from previous litter who was also very skinny. She started to fill out between 7 month/8 months. As long as she is eating multiple time a day nothing to worry about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

She looks about perfect to me. I second what Melody said - the issue is that MOST dogs these days are actually overweight, and most people have a skewed view of what a dog's weight should be and what they should look like.


----------



## LeigjA (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks guys. My late guy had a thick, cobby body with a big barrel chest and was chunky, had been from day 1. I kept telling myself I was comparing Chicken to Minion, but it's nice to have confirmation from fellow chi owners. Here's the picture of Chicken Nugget from the back where you can clearly see how skinny she is, and here's a couple pictures of Minion.

















Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Jazz has always looked anorexic lol. Tango on the other hand will gain extra weight if he so much as LOOKS at food! They each eat differently...Jazz will stop eating as soon as she's had enough, whereas Tango I think would eat until he threw up, and then he'd go eat some more. He's an absolute food-hound! They each get the same amount, and Tango NEVER leaves even a crumb. Jazz on the other hand will sometimes walk away from her bowl with a few kibble still left...and then of course I have to scoop it up fast or Tango will be all OVER it to make it disappear before I get to it! 

My conclusion is that each dog has a different metabolisms, much like humans.


----------

